# Need advice on board & bindings (newbie)



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont know what a dragonfly is, but a rocker should be easier to ride than camber. 

It doesnt matter how good or bad your board is, if you cant balance yourself and turn, the board wont make any difference. Nail the basics first, and then look for a board thats suited to how you want to ride.


----------



## winterfresh (Mar 6, 2012)

For the ducketts you're gonna spend on that setup get a 156..as you progress and gain confidence going faster the 156 will keep you more stable..jmo


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Inb4 Ns Sl.


----------

